# Think somebody is bitter?



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Traynor Amps


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, somebody buy that dude an ice cream cone.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha! Someone has the right idea. I don't think it will work, but it is worth a try. 
Would be nice if vintage Traynor's could be found for cheap again. I wish the guy luck with his campaign.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Funny. "They should all be thrown off much taller buildings." - thats a great line.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

"Nobody of any consequence played Traynor amps. Remember that."

My band strated out playing nothing but traynors...
I had that wonderfull Traynor Bassmaster head with the 8x10 BIG B cabinet...ahhhhh for the good old days...

Speaking of nobodys...I remember seeing many pics of John Lennon playing Toronto with more Traynor amps behind him then you could count.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Steve Miller played Traynors too. More recently, Eric Johnson had a Mark III in his stage setup.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> Haha! Someone has the right idea. I don't think it will work, but it is worth a try.
> Would be nice if vintage Traynor's could be found for cheap again. I wish the guy luck with his campaign.


I was wondering if that's what he was getting at when I saw this yesterday.

Funny thing, though - I've been seeing vintage Traynors listed on the Toronto CL for what I think are really decent prices. A couple YGM-3s have gone for between $375 and $450, which is a pretty good deal. And I just missed a YBA-2 head for $399 yesterday (dang!).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Traynor Amps


Ha ha! Wow buddy. Begs the question: "Who hurt you, man?"


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

On one hand I agree with some of his claims, but I'm not a "Traynor Guy" per sey; However I had an 1969 YGM 3 I purchased for $250 and somebody had tampered with the electronics(modded) and put a G-70 celestion in it, and it was one of the sweetest sounding overdriven amps I ever played with my LP. Unfortunately, it was sent to Yorkville to be serviced and they repaired the amp to the original Spec! I couldn't be more dissapointed on the results and I wish I never sent it. It was enough for me to finally unload the Amp.
I guess, the lesson that I learned is _*In the right hands, these amps can be modified to be a poor man's marshall*_. Somebody obviously new what they were doing when the Modded this particular amp, but I shouldn't have fixed something that wasn't really broken! I have to tell you that I really miss the sound I got with that amp! Sigh!
I think the guy that posted the ad in CL would have had a diffrent viewpoint, if he played the YGM 3 that crossed my path! By the way, All of the amp Techs out there that are working wonders Modding these Amps, *Keep Doing What your Doing and pehaps It will turn a few heads in the right direction! *Perhaps I can find another one someday! JMHO


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

urko99 said:


> On one hand I agree with some of his claims, but I'm not a "Traynor Guy" per sey; However I had an 1969 YGM 3 I purchased for $250 and somebody had tampered with the electronics(modded) and put a G-70 celestion in it, and it was one of the sweetest sounding overdriven amps I ever played with my LP. Unfortunately, it was sent to Yorkville to be serviced and they repaired the amp to the original Spec! I couldn't be more dissapointed on the results and I wish I never sent it. It was enough for me to finally unload the Amp.
> I guess, the lesson that I learned is _*In the right hands, these amps can be modified to be a poor man's marshall*_. Somebody obviously new what they were doing when the Modded this particular amp, but I shouldn't have fixed something that wasn't really broken! I have to tell you that I really miss the sound I got with that amp! Sigh!
> I think the guy that posted the ad in CL would have had a diffrent viewpoint, if he played the YGM 3 that crossed my path! By the way, All of the amp Techs out there that are working wonders Modding these Amps, *Keep Doing What your Doing and pehaps It will turn a few heads in the right direction! *Perhaps I can find another one someday! JMHO


Sure, they can be modded to be this or that, but they also sound quite good on their own.

The overdrive from my stock 67 YGM-2 is every bit as good (if not better) than the overdrive I get from my JTM-45. Different flavours, of course, given EL84s vs. KT66s, but the YGM-2 doesn't sound "cheap" or "bad" in comparison at all. In some instances, I've _preferred_ my YGM-2 to the Marshall.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Sure, they can be modded to be this or that, but they also sound quite good on their own.
> 
> The overdrive from my stock 67 YGM-2 is every bit as good (if not better) than the overdrive I get from my JTM-45. Different flavours, of course, given EL84s vs. KT66s, but the YGM-2 doesn't sound "cheap" or "bad" in comparison at all. In some instances, I've _preferred_ my YGM-2 to the Marshall.


I dont want to speak out of context here, I just want to be clear that the factory spec sound that Yorkville put it to was not for me, that's all.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

urko99 said:


> I dont want to speak out of context here, I just want to be clear that the factory spec sound that Yorkville put it to was not for me, that's all.


I'm with you. It wouldn't bother me if Traynors, vintage or otherwise were dropped from very tall buildings.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The Kijiji poster probably had his fill of sellers who pick up an old Traynor amp at a garage sale for $5...then try to re-sell it on Kijiji as the "holy grail" of vintage amps and jacking up the prices to outrageous amounts...

I see that quite a bit with crappy 60's sears catalog guitars...with the plywood bodies and tinfoil pickups...just because it's old...doesn't mean it's valuable...it was crap way back then...and it's still (undesirable) crap today...

Traynor amps will always be considered a "B" brand...just like Peavey...It'll always be less sought after (read - less valuable) than it's Marshall or Fender counterpart...

Traynor amps just don't have the "legendary" status as the "big boys"...they are the "underdogs" in people's minds...they are just not "sexy" and "desirable" enough...they look utilitarian and plain Jane...

Who knows...with the right marketing campaign...things could possibly change...until then...they will always be considered as the amp to buy as a "starter" amp...on the way up to purchasing one's "dream" amp...

Here's a typical example of a crap 60's guitar that I wouldn't pay $5 for...

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...s-Silvertone-Teisco-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ307546485


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

but jack white plays a silvertone... so you could tooooooootally get jack white tone...........................................


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I remember when I first started posting on my first guitar forum, found out about the YBA series, and they were $300. I miss that.

I've owned a YCV80, experienced a YCS100H, I'll stick with mesa if the option's available


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder if he bought a non-master volume amp and can't figure out how to make it overdrive in his apartment....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> see that quite a bit with crappy 60's sears catalog guitars...with the plywood bodies and tinfoil pickups...












I still have mine.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

They were great deals when you could buy them for $100.00 or less and tweak them into something that sounded pretty good (pre internet chat board days).

I wouldn't touch a vintage Traynor at todays prices. Garnet's are a different story....I've played through some really nice sounding non-modified Garnet amps. Even the little PA heads sound nice for guitar, and the Mini Bass is a gem.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nah, Garnets are no good either, stay away from them too!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Basically, if somebody somehow came up with an amp or guitar that 99% of guitarists thought was the greatest thing ever, the remaining 1% would be split between people who didn't care either way-it just wasn't their thing and the rest of them would rabidly hate it.

Not every thing works for everybody--and that's okay.

But I would estimate that at least 75% of the negative reviews I've seen of musical gear are from people who tried to get that gear to do something it wasn't intended to do, and then they get upset.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> But I would estimate that at least 75% of the negative reviews I've seen of musical gear are from people who tried to get that gear to do something it wasn't intended to do, and then they get upset.


You are probably right ... just heard of a guy buying one this weekend .. happier then heck.....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You are probably right ... just heard of a guy buying one this weekend .. happier then heck.....


haha, I also bought a vintage Traynor this week, and yeah, I'm pleased as punch


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@Zontar.....you nailed it.
@hollowbody.....what'd you get?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a 71 YBA-2A head that's in really good condition. I haven't tried her out fully yet. I only have a bass cab at home and I'm not at the rehearsal space again til Friday, so I'm gonna give her a thorough workout then. I'll post a NAD thread later with pics!


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I got a 71 YBA-2A head that's in really good condition. I haven't tried her out fully yet. I only have a bass cab at home and I'm not at the rehearsal space again til Friday, so I'm gonna give her a thorough workout then. I'll post a NAD thread later with pics!


I'm really happy w/ mine...Just dime it! largetongue


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Yerp said:


> I'm really happy w/ mine...Just dime it! largetongue


Haha, yup, that's the idea. The only issue ATM is that mine is the variation of the circuit that only uses half of the first 12AX7, so even dimed, the crunch is minimal. But, I got it for a song, so I don't mind having to do a little work to it. I have an amp tech that works on old Traynors all the time (including a couple of my old Traynors), and when I get a chance, I'll run it over to him to get the other half of that 12AX7 in the circuit so I can just let it rip. In the meantime, it REALLY likes my OCD pedal


----------



## bcjek (Oct 29, 2010)

I know that this guy [Lou Reed] put up with at least two Traynors [YGL-3 heads] in his touring band.


http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/charlton-74-lou-1.jpg


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

bcjek said:


> I know that this guy [Lou Reed] put up with at least two Traynors [YGL-3 heads] in his touring band.
> 
> 
> http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/charlton-74-lou-1.jpg


Hey waddaya know! I have 2 of those too! My only two Traynors I've ever had. Very clean amps... but I figure a great platform for a Herzog type device... hoping to build something soon...


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

I've found the old YBA series to be more of a poor man's Hiwatt than anything else. They have loads of clean headroom and a very powerful sound. I'll take that over Marshally crunch any day of the week!


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

zontar said:


> But I would estimate that at least 75% of the negative reviews I've seen of musical gear are from people who tried to get that gear to do something it wasn't intended to do, and then they get upset.


While this is true for most cases there are others where there is merit to the complaint, despite the above statement.

For instance, one would think that getting a YCS100H2 to work within the context of a midi rig would be quite easy/simple. If you think that, then you would be wrong.

While I realize that Traynor wanted to facilitate the channel switching in the amp by using a single 5-pin midi cable, why not take it a step further and allow independent 1/4" jacks as well like they do for the FX/Reverb?

Don't get me wrong, the YCS is a very decent amp, but this limitation is such a pain in the butt, along with Traynor's infuriating lack of interest to perhaps create a midi interface that it makes me not want to get rid of the amp. 3 channels plus a solo boost... you would think it would be very easy to accomplish but no. My Traynor will be sold for a more pro-features friendly amp.

Oh... and "any decent tech can figure it out" is not at all what I call good customer service. I didn't buy a "tech" amp, I bought a TRAYNOR!!! well, never again.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> "Nobody of any consequence played Traynor amps. Remember that."
> 
> My band strated out playing nothing but traynors...
> I had that wonderfull Traynor Bassmaster head with the 8x10 BIG B cabinet...ahhhhh for the good old days...
> ...


Gordy Johnson of "Big Sugar" and "Grady" plays Traynor amps. That guy is f**king amazing! Ian Thornly of "Big Wreck," and "Thornly" also plays Traynors, and he's brilliant, not just his musicianship, but his wrting, production, and musical conceptualization.

This is the only Traynor bashing thread I have ever seen, and I couldn't disagree more. Traynors are awesome.

The CL ad's been removed btw.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are very few amps that I can't get a usable tone from. I had a Danelectro ss amp that was nearly worthless, but even it had a chic cheap and trashy tone with a little experimentation, and there are times when that's kind of fun.

Probably 50% of the amps I try don't turn me on, but they'd be great for someone playing something, tone being in the ears of the beholder and all that.

Probably 25% of the amps I try I like on some major level, but not enough to buy.

The other 25% of the amps I try would likely suit most of my needs if I'm not being fussy. No single amp suits all my needs, that's why my ideal personal system is two amps. I seem to have to live with an amp for a while for me to really appreciate it. 

For a few years I've played through a YCV50 and a YCV20. They give me all the tones I need on a regular basis, especially when used together. Neither does a trashy ss tone thing, but for that I have a trashy amp. I like these amps, they suit me.

Back when (60s - 80s) there were lots of bands playing school dances, bar gigs, community dances, singles dances, wedding receptions, etc in every town in southern Ontario, Traynors were everywhere. I played through them, roadied them, and trusted them for years. Times change though, and so do tastes, but that doesn't negate what was.

If everyone addressed the things that don't turn them on with the intolerance and bias that the OP's linked example illustrates...well, wars aren't fought over guitar amps.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

forum_crawler said:


> While this is true for most cases there are others where there is merit to the complaint, despite the above statement.
> 
> For instance, one would think that getting a YCS100H2 to work within the context of a midi rig would be quite easy/simple. If you think that, then you would be wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't see why you would discount ever buying a Traynor simply because it doesn't support midi? If this was so important to you, why did you buy the YCS? Or if implementing midi connectivity is something new you're considering, why not just sell the YCS and get something else that _does _support midi without bashing the Traynor for lacking something that, in all honesty, 90% of playing don't really need? 

I get the flexibility of midi and what you can do with it, but not everyone is interested in a big rack-mount system with bells and whistles that does all this different stuff at the drop of a hat. There are amps specifically designed for that and others that aren't. I can't think of a single current tube amp from Marshall that has midi connectivity, or a Vox, or a Fender. Why would Traynor bother to R&D midi and drive the price of their amps up to satisfy the small percentage of players who want it when even their big-name competitors aren't in that game?


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I don't see why you would discount ever buying a Traynor simply because it doesn't support midi? If this was so important to you, why did you buy the YCS? Or if implementing midi connectivity is something new you're considering, why not just sell the YCS and get something else that _does _support midi without bashing the Traynor for lacking something that, in all honesty, 90% of playing don't really need?
> 
> I get the flexibility of midi and what you can do with it, but not everyone is interested in a big rack-mount system with bells and whistles that does all this different stuff at the drop of a hat. There are amps specifically designed for that and others that aren't. *I can't think of a single current tube amp from Marshall that has midi connectivity*, or a Vox, or a Fender. Why would Traynor bother to R&D midi and drive the price of their amps up to satisfy the small percentage of players who want it when even their big-name competitors aren't in that game?


Oh I can... JVM series.

It is not so much about adding midi connectivity, but rather, for the ability to use an external/different way of switching channels. Mesa boogie amplifiers offer the ability to use their footswitch *OR/AND* external channel switching via 1/4" jacks. I have talked to the nice people over at RJM and Voodoo Lab and they have flat out said their multi-purpose interfaces just will not work with the YCS100.

Heck, don't make a midi interface. Just sell me something that will convert their annoying 5-pin din interface into something that can be operated with 1/4" momentary and latching switches. I am sure they have a "tech" on staff that could do that...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've used Traynor/Yorkville amps right from the beginning and can say I have always been happy with the results. My experience has only been with bass amps but from the Yorkville 100B to the Traynor YBA-200 I have now they have never let me down once. As for features and switching and all that stuff, I can't comment on that I just check the specs of what I'm buying then try it before I put the money on the table because there's only one person I have to blame after I buy it if I didn't research the amp and that's my own self.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Getting back to the root of this thread, IMHO, that Toronto CL musical instruments site has become a circus of kooks, fraud, and crap.
Any legit honest, and interesting items in there at any given time may number one in fifty, at best.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

J-75 said:


> Getting back to the root of this thread, IMHO, that Toronto CL musical instruments site has become a circus of kooks, fraud, and crap.
> Any legit honest, and interesting items in there at any given time may number one in fifty, at best.


Yeah, we can all agree on that. My partner's selling her Ampeg bass amp and some clown low-balled her for less than half of what she had listed. Really? C'mon!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

J-75 said:


> Getting back to the root of this thread, IMHO, that Toronto CL musical instruments site has become a circus of kooks, fraud, and crap.
> Any legit honest, and interesting items in there at any given time may number one in fifty, at best.


I thought the guy in the CL post was just mucking about anyway.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I thought the guy in the CL post was just mucking about anyway.


Ditto. We do it here too. Bad-mouth Traynor once in a while to keep prices down so the princesses can go around buying their megabux amps and we can get by just fine, thanks, with our Traynors.

Speaking of, I really miss my 1967 YGM-2. I have to raise some cash to buy that back.


----------



## Darwin (Jun 7, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, we can all agree on that. My partner's selling her Ampeg bass amp and some clown low-balled her for less than half of what she had listed. Really? C'mon!


Those people are called arseholes. Best to ignore them.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a heads up for the TO based Traynor fans on this thread, there is a 60's GuitarMate at the Swap Shop at Victoria Park and Lawrence. It's one of the first one's with the Fender style transformer driven reverb (the best of the GuitarMates IMO). Looks pretty original and still has the 2 prong cord.

They are asking asking over $700.00, which is high, but they may be able to be talked down.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A little sideways here...
About 4 or 6 years back I was advertising a 60's Traynor DynaBass on Cl as well as here. I had accepted an verbal offfer to hold but this one guy on CL became beligerent and hostile that I would not sell to him even though he upped his offer. There was a barrage of emails sent by him. Has anyone who was selling a (vintage) Traynor come accross this person(or his he here)?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Just a heads up for the TO based Traynor fans on this thread, there is a 60's GuitarMate at the Swap Shop at Victoria Park and Lawrence. It's one of the first one's with the Fender style transformer driven reverb (the best of the GuitarMates IMO). Looks pretty original and still has the 2 prong cord.
> 
> They are asking asking over $700.00, which is high, but they may be able to be talked down.


My friend picked one of those up on Craigslist recently for $100, the guy was asking $80! But he's really good at finding deals. He got a Bassmate for $150 too, the bugger.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> My friend picked one of those up on Craigslist recently for $100, the guy was asking $80! But he's really good at finding deals. He got a Bassmate for $150 too, the bugger.


Was pretty common to get them at that price i the mid 90's but those are great deals in today's market. I got my first Bassmaster (early tube rectified model) for $100.00 and that included a Japanese Precision Bass copy 

Not surprisingly, The $700.00 one at the swap shop is still there...


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

traynors are still a bargain and anyone whos complaining about the recent price increases on them had plenty of opportunity to buy great ones at give away prices for years...

I have paid 
a case of beer for a yba 1 
$86.00
$50 numerous times 
Free found in the Garbage at least 2x 

I have had to adjust my buy price (and grumbled every time) 
but had to stop buying them last year because I kept finding too many under $400, without really looking 

when you consider what people will pay for philips 12ax7s or mullard .02 mustard caps 
or the cost of a kit with quality transformers to build a hand wired vintage style amp 

all of the traynors out there are still a screaming bargain

I might not go for the one in a pawn shop for $700, but if you have cash, are a good hunter 
and have a reputation for being a fair dealer good stuff will be offered to you at reasonable prices 

most people who complain they cannot find good deals ... dont realize that these days 
your REPUTATION as a buyer is critical to a good transaction 

How do you get a good reputation 

recognize and pay a fair price and dont nickle and dime 
dont brag about buying cheap and selling stuff on ebay for an obscene profit 
be seen as a person who enjoys and holds onto the gear 
spend money to restore and preserve the good stuff 
dont tell the seller you already sold it, next time you meet 
when you pass on something you dont need alert your good guy network
always have a ready supply of cash (and be known as a reliable payer) *


*this last one may seem tough if you are on a budget, but is really a matter of setting priorities 
and realizing that when guys need to move stuff fast they call the buddy who comes through 

I have been trying to buy some vintage car parts recently and have realized its really hard work, 
becuase I do not yet have the reputation I enjoy in the guitar world, with the car guys 


always have cash & always be looking, you must be ready to make a 10 second or 3 minute decision at a garage sale or goodwill
the lower the price the less time you have to think about it 

one time at a salvation army sale I was looking at a brand new condition $500 premium lawn mower for $50 I took my hand off it to 
think, and the guy behind me simply said, thanks I ll take it, and rolled it away
4 seconds max, the nice guy rules were in play and I had to bite my tongue 

the worst part ... 
I was there hunting for a cheap lawn mower hoping for that brand !! arrgh 
I had to think because It was too clean & new to be $50 & I was thinking how much will this cost if the motor is siezed 

I shoud have thought, its a $50 lottery ticket with a lawn mower as a prize odds at worst 50 50 
but I gapped since my mind was not in quick decision mode 


finally dont forget the VINTAGE LAW OF INVERSE pricing 

the HIGHER the price being asked the more likely the item has issues
when grandma sells uncle neds guitar without doing her homework its also very unlikly uncle ned 
pieced it together from parts to try and make a profit 

when somone asks top dollar for a VINTAGE item often they have done some restoration or repair work 
to bring it to market ... the fact that they think they know the market alone is often a bad sign 

Pawn shops for example dont care about item quailty but alway tag above the vintage book price guide for premium stuff

I once bought a Gibson acoustic from a nice older guy who took an extra $50 off his $400 price apologizing that he thought it had all of its strings
needless to say they were original GIBSON MONEL strings he was apologizing for ... I think I gave him the extra $50 of his asking price

p


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have any of the vintage ones that are the main topic of discussion but the first amp I had was a Traynor Bloc100G. It was ok. I thought that it was great at the time. 

I currently have a YCV40 WR and the extension cab, a 100 watt bass combo, YCV50 Blue and a YCV15 Blue. I had another YCV50 Blue and the ext cab and a 200 watt bass combo so, I guess that you could say that I have had a lot of Traynors.


----------

